# Mercê



## bjoleniacz

Além da definição de "beneficio" ou "misericordia", a palavra "merced" em espanhol tem o significado de "prémio" ou "recompensa" também.  Eu queria saber se o cognato "mercê" em português tambêm pode ter esse significado....Ou se somente quer dizer "beneficio".

Obrigado!
Brian


----------



## Carfer

Antes de mais, '_mercê_' não é uma palavra que se use muito actualmente. Se tem ou não o significado de '_prémio_' ou '_recompensa_' dependerá do contexto. Numa frase como _'O Rei fez-lhe mercê do cargo X',_ subentendendo-se que é em recompensa dos serviços prestados, terá esse sentido, mas não deixa de ser verdade que também nesse caso se trata da atribuição dum benefício, do provimento num cargo, pelo que, de certa forma, ambos os sentidos, benefício e prémio, estão contemplados. Fora desses casos, diria que habitualmente não o tem.


----------



## Macunaíma

Carfer said:


> Antes de mais, '_mercê_' não é uma palavra que se use muito actualmente.


 
A exceção, no Brasil e acredito que em Portugal também, é a expressão, muito comum, "à mercê de":

_Estamos à mercê dos acontecimentos_. (nosso destino depende dos acontecimentos e não temos nenhuma influência sobre eles)


----------



## Carfer

Macunaíma said:


> A exceção, no Brasil e acredito que em Portugal também, é a expressão, muito comum, "à mercê de":
> 
> _Estamos à mercê dos acontecimentos_. (nosso destino depende dos acontecimentos e não temos nenhuma influência sobre eles)


 
É verdade, em Portugal também. Fora desses casos, eu diria que o termo, sem ser propriamente arcaico, tem um pendor arcaizante ou usa-se predominantemente com referência a tempos passados. Hoje em dia, parece-me que ninguém se referirá a um prémio como '_mercê_'.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

"Vossa mercê" não se usa em Portugal como forma de tratamento pessoal?
Assim como nós utilizamos "você" ou "vos" (BR - AR: 3° pessoa do singular).

Em algum livros o tenho lido, não poderia segurar se de história ou quê...  E acho que era utilizado para um tratamento bem formal.

Cafer você sabe?


----------



## Mangato

Acho que com mercê acontece o mesmo que con merced no espanhol.

a merced de = bajo el dominio de

merced = regalo, favor  (Arcaico)

vuesa merced: evolucionó hasta el *usted *actual. Solo se encuentra en textos anteriores al siglo XVIII. Tratamiento muy utilizado en el Siglo de Oro


----------



## bjoleniacz

Muito obrigado a todos que responderam!

O contexto da minha pergunta é o seguinte, estou pensando em nomes para uma filha, e quero que cada nome na minha familia tenha um sentido especial e especifico.  O nome que eu tava pensando era

Eli Mercê
Eli quer dizer em hebreu "meu Deus"  e queria que o nome tivesse o sentido de "Meu Deus é meu prémio."  Esse funciona em espanhol com Eli Merced mas eu gosto de Mercê mais do que Merced.  Então está bem se a palavra seja arcaica porque funcionará melhor como um nome, na minha opinião...Então, se a palavra tinha esse sentido no passado, por exemplo nos anos 1500 ou 1600, isso sirve bem.  Alguém sabe se esse é o caso?

Obrigado,
Brian


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

bjoleniacz said:


> Muito obrigado a todos que responderam!
> 
> O contexto da minha pergunta é o seguinte, estou pensando em nomes para uma filha, e quero que cada nome na minha familia tenha um sentido especial e especifico. O nome que eu tava pensando era
> 
> Eli Mercê
> Eli quer dizer em hebreu "meu Deus" e queria que o nome tivesse o sentido de "Meu Deus é meu prémio." Esse funciona em espanhol com Eli Merced mas eu gosto de Mercê mais do que Merced. Então está bem se a palavra seja arcaica porque funcionará melhor como um nome, na minha opinião...Então, se a palavra tinha esse sentido no passado, por exemplo nos anos 1500 ou 1600, isso sirve bem. Alguém sabe se esse é o caso?
> 
> Obrigado,
> Brian


 
Pois há um nome em espanhol que é Mercedes, quer dizer isso precisamente. Mas, primeiro deve te agradar né? 

Eli Mercedes, fica lindo ehim... Até doce e também com caráter.
Conheça à Mercedes Sosa http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercedes_Sosa


----------



## Carfer

Ivonne do Tango said:


> "Vossa mercê" não se usa em Portugal como forma de tratamento pessoal?
> Assim como nós utilizamos "você" ou "vos" (BR - AR: 3° pessoa do singular).
> 
> Em algum livros o tenho lido, não poderia segurar se de história ou quê... E acho que era utilizado para um tratamento bem formal.
> 
> Cafer você sabe?


 
Actualmente, não. Em Portugal, julgo que não passou do séc. XIX, como tratamento formal no meio urbano e, mesmo então, tenho dúvidas quanto à frequência. A forma derivada '_vossemecê_' sobreviveu nos meios rurais, embora hoje com frequência cada vez menor, e a forma '_você_' ainda se mantém, em Portugal e no Brasil, ainda que em Portugal seja mais formal do que no Brasil, já que aqui '_você_' é um meio termo entre '_tu_' (menos formal) e _'o senhor'_(mais formal).

Em Portugal também existe o nome próprio '_Mercedes_', a cair em desuso.

Em relação à pergunta de bjoleniacz, no século XVI tinha certamente o significado de _'favor', 'graça', 'prémio'_, mas era sempre uma '_mercê_' de alguém, normalmente dum poderoso, em relação a um seu dependente ou servidor. Parece-me um pouco forçada a acepção de _'é meu prémio_' em _'Eli Mercê',_ porque dá a entender que Deus é que é o prémio, em vez da filha (ou então não entendi a ideia).


----------



## luscofusco

E a Travessa das Mercês (e Maria das Mercês, também)

Santo Condestabre
Alma pura e bela
Vós que nos livrastes do leão de Castela (ooops!)
Recebei as graças e mais as mercês
De quem ama a pátria e é português

Neste caso, parece ser agradecimentos.


----------



## Mangato

Lembro de menino estudar o catecismo. Uma pergunta era

- Qué es orar? 
a resposta
- Levantar el corazon a Dios y pedirle mercedes.

Eu achava que era pedir um carro da marca, como o trazia ao senhor Bispo


----------



## luscofusco

Claro ))


----------



## Guigo

E tem uma quase desconhecida _*Mercedes* Jellinek_, que emprestou o nome para uma certa marca de autos.


----------



## bjoleniacz

Carfer said:


> Actualmente, não. Em Portugal, julgo que não passou do séc. XIX, como tratamento formal no meio urbano e, mesmo então, tenho dúvidas quanto à frequência. A forma derivada '_vocemecê_' sobreviveu nos meios rurais, embora hoje com frequência cada vez menor, e a forma '_você_' ainda se mantém, em Portugal e no Brasil, ainda que em Portugal seja mais formal do que no Brasil, já que aqui '_você_' é um meio termo entre '_tu_' (menos formal) e _'o senhor'_(mais formal).
> 
> Em Portugal também existe o nome próprio '_Mercedes_', a cair em desuso.
> 
> Em relação à pergunta de bjoleniacz, no século XVI tinha certamente o significado de _'favor', 'graça', 'prémio'_, mas era sempre uma '_mercê_' de alguém, normalmente dum poderoso, em relação a um seu dependente ou servidor. Parece-me um pouco forçada a acepção de _'é meu prémio_' em _'Eli Mercê',_ porque dá a entender que Deus é que é o prémio, em vez da filha (ou então não entendi a ideia).



Isso me ajudou muito!  Muito obrigado.  Tava também pensando no nome "Mercê Devoção", com o sentido que "Deus me premiou por minha devoção e me deu uma filha" e parece que isso pode ter o sentido que queria.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No Brasil, já vi o nome Eli (e suas variações Ely, Heli, e Hely) ser usado tanto por mulheres como por homens, mas principalmente por estes últimos. Houve aqui um jurista muito famoso, o Prof. Hely Lopes Meirelles.


----------



## Istriano

Carfer said:


> . A forma derivada '_vocemecê_' sobreviveu nos meios rurais, embora hoje com frequência cada vez menor.


Acho que já ouvi _vossemecê _em uma novela lusitana.


----------



## Carfer

Istriano said:


> Acho que já ouvi _vossemecê _em uma novela lusitana.


 
Peço desculpa, tem toda a razão, é erro ortográfico meu (fiz um copy+paste de '_você_' e foi no que deu)


----------



## luscofusco

E até vomecê!


----------



## Mangato

Jorge Amado utilizava con frequência *vosmicê*, nos romances ambientados no Agreste


----------

